
Ask HN: How would you fix Linkedin? - PrakashBhatta
If you were the CEO of Linkedin,What steps would you take to fix it?
======
wazanator
Don't ask users when opening the mobile app to send mass invites to anyone
they have ever talked to on the phone via text message or email. I uninstalled
the app as soon as I saw that.

------
Odenwaelder
Stop the eMail bombardment. All eMails I get from LinkedIn go directly to Spam
because of this, even the useful ones. Also, cease the dark pattern that makes
you accidentally invite people to LinkedIn.

------
bsvalley
They made it look like Facebook recently and it's painful to browse on a
desktop. They use only a few pixels width instead of the whole screen. So, I'd
fire one or two UX people. The rest is ok... also get rid of a bunch of
useless notifications because no one cares about your birthday on linkedin.

------
taprun
I'd start by making it faster. Every time I click somewhere I have to wait and
watch a spinner.

------
jamey-aha
It would be helpful to be able to post jobs as "remote" rather than requiring
they be posted in an a geo-location.

------
Ducotalent
For their platform to be a recruitment platform, they should fix targeting,
suggested hires. The algorithms behind it are in a dark age. Their tools to
load jobs and suggest skills are terrible. The ability to customise jobs is
woeful and they do not really make it easy to spread jobs into groups.

------
thecupisblue
Buy AngelList, let people login using their linkedin and autofill their
profiles, let recruiters in a "Recruiters" group, not your "Network" which is
basically a friends list.

------
codegeek
To be honest, if I was the CEO of Linkedin, I will be happy overall. Here is
why. The stock IPO'ed at $45 and it is sitting at $190 today. So I will say
that it is going well. Who cares about those stupid users, eh ? Remember, the
primary goal of any for profit company is to make profit for their
shareholders, period. Everything else is a side effect.

Now, if I was the actual user of linkedin, we are talking a whole different
situation.

~~~
KanyeBest
>the primary goal of any for profit company is to make profit

I couldn't agree more.

But they haven't turned a profit since 2013.

What's even more annoying is that it took me 10 minutes of googling to figure
out what their annual net results are. Revenue shows up as the first result on
google, but if you want to see the net result, you actually have to look
through their quarterly reports.

------
joefarish
From the CEO's perspective I'm not convinced it is broken. See the top comment
[1] from a recent thread:

"Every part of the UI has been A/B tested and placed there to maximize what
linked-in values."

[1] Ask HN: Why LinkedIn's UI is so terrible? -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629283)

~~~
bsvalley
It's like saying "every line of code has been tested, we don't think the UI is
broken"...

------
EJTH
Stop nagging for app downloads when using mobile devices.

